# Kitchen Necessities



## arkie (Jul 15, 2012)

[attachment=7844]

A baker's dozen french style rolling pins drying. 13-18" long, purpleheart, elm, eastern red cedar and walnut. Finished with mineral oil and paraffin. Most of these will end up being used for decorative purposes only. A few will be put to their intended use.

No :ufw: was harmed in the making of these. :rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2012)

I made one of these for the boss, but she hasn't used it to make me homemade biscuits as I'd hoped she would... She has threatened me with it a time or two.

Nice work!


----------



## arkie (Jul 15, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I made one of these for the boss, but she hasn't used it to make me homemade biscuits as I'd hoped she would... She has threatened me with it a time or two.
> 
> Nice work!



My wife makes wop biscuits - no rolling pin needed. She does have a couple up for kitchen decor though.....


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 16, 2012)

I sell rolling pins like these pretty well at the market. I usually tell the guy what great return they get on the investment. Haven't had one come back yet. Local cookie lady at the market uses 2 of my pins and I re-turned another of hers. It had a big bow, >3/16". Learned a neat trick to make them straight and true. Use a straight board with a grove the length of it. Rub the board with pencil lead and hold against the spinning rolling pin. The lead will transfer to the high spots. Lots easier than holding a straight edge and eye-balling.


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 17, 2012)

Those are cool arkie. Rick


----------



## arkie (Jul 17, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> I sell rolling pins like these pretty well at the market. I usually tell the guy what great return they get on the investment. Haven't had one come back yet. Local cookie lady at the market uses 2 of my pins and I re-turned another of hers. It had a big bow, >3/16". Learned a neat trick to make them straight and true. Use a straight board with a grove the length of it. Rub the board with pencil lead and hold against the spinning rolling pin. The lead will transfer to the high spots. Lots easier than holding a straight edge and eye-balling.



I gotta find a place to move some of this stuff. I keep getting wood  and chewing it up, but haven't learned to digest it yet like some folks. :kowea:


----------

